# Fish Finder/GPS Combo



## jgator286 (Aug 20, 2008)

Any suggestions on most bang for your buck around 5-600 bucks on a Fish Finder/GPS Combo?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

anything but raymarine, in that price range I would go with garmin. BPS has several between 500 and 700 bucks.


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/pro...-Fishfinder/Chartplotter-w/Base-Maps&i=756387

I keep coming close to pulling the trigger on this. Browsing the forums it seems to be decent.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

West marine will have the Garmin echomap 70dv on sale tomorrow only for $599


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

why do you say not a raymarine? i have a lowrance 7HDI and i just learned i cant put in numbers to navigate to, i can only mark where i am. 

in need of a decent GPS to hit up numbers as well.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

you can definitely input numbers on a lowrance hdi


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

guess ill have to go over the instructions again


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Txs_mde_87 said:


> why do you say not a raymarine? i have a lowrance 7HDI and i just learned i cant put in numbers to navigate to, i can only mark where i am.
> 
> in need of a decent GPS to hit up numbers as well.



If it's anything like my Lowrance-5 and you are downloading numbers from an SD card ... the SD card must be 2g or under only. Using larger SD cards does not work with it for some reason.
_
(cards that small are kinda hard to find nowadays ... I found one at Walgreens)_


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hit up 2 structures outside the east pass and was tracking a lot of fish, just gotta figure out how to stay over the thing. Thanks and good luck with finding a gps.


----------

